# Game 47: Utah Jazz @ Phoenix Suns (2/3)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (37-9) vs Utah Jazz (30-17) *

*When: Saturday, February 3rd
Time: 7:00 Arizona
Tv: My45*
*Previous Meeting: 117-120 OT Jazz* 

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *

1. *Derail Williams. *
_Suns biggest threat will be Deron Williams.
They have to keep his penetration to a minium and force
him to pass. _

2. *Defense.  *
_The Jazz have been a high scoring team this year.
Suns must keep this team shooting jumpshots and rebound.
Steals and blocks will determine hustle. _

3. *Field-Good.  *
_Suns should be very confident coming off a huge win
against the San Antonio Spurs. Look for this to play into this
game. Either they come out flat and cocky or come out hungry. _









*(Suns have been placed on ELEVATED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*









 *Suns Review *


> Phoenix, Feb. 1 (AP) -- All-Star Amare Stoudemire had 24 points and 23 rebounds, Leandro Barbosa scored 25 points and the Phoenix Suns rallied to beat the San Antonio Spurs 103-87 Thursday night.
> 
> Phoenix, which had its 17-game winning streak snapped by Minnesota on Monday, has won 10 straight at home and 18 of 19 overall.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Steve Nash vs Deron Williams*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Utah Jazz Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Jerry Sloan*​


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Any news on if Bell will be sitting, or will he at least try to start the game like on Friday?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Any news on if Bell will be sitting, or will he at least try to start the game like on Friday?





I haven't heard anything. 

I think he will play but limited minutes. All I heard was it was swollen.
Hopefully it has died down.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

No Boozer ,Collins will be starting in place of him.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Injury update.



> Bell will be a game-day decision for tonight's game after leaving Thursday's game because of a tight left knee, which had inflammation this week. Bell's range of motion improved Friday but he said it felt the same. A Wednesday exam was negative. The problem may be related to his frequent left ankle turns. Whether Bell plays or not, Marcus Banks likely will stay in the rotation.
> 
> "He's a very talented basketball player," D'Antoni said. "He just needs to get in tune to what we're doing. It takes a while. It took LB (Leandro Barbosa) awhile. We're patient."
> 
> Nash is expected to play tonight despite waking up with a sore right shoulder that bothered him in Thursday's win.



Link


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sean, your avy reminds me of that one pic I saw of Nash and Dirk playing in a pool lol

I wish I could find it.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

SUns are 0-2 against the Jazz this year. The Jazz don't have Boozer which is good for the Suns.

If Raja starts, he'll be guarding Deron Williams because Nash will be too slow on the defensive end to do anything. Nash will be guarding Derek Fisher or someone with not scoring threat really. (as I say that, Fish will probably drop 35 tonight lol).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jazz will still bring it w/o Boozer.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Yep, but the game will be a bit easier without Boozer. That's one less person to clog the lanes and stop the penetration.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd rather have him in; I don't expect Boozer to be gone in the playoffs and it's nice to have film/ideas as to what the Jazz can throw against you. Winning is nothing if it's against injured teams for 20 games straight, which is the feeling I get sometime. Not to disrespect the streak but we need solid wins like the one against the Spurs on Thursday.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't know about a bit easier. We'll see, they did beat the Spurs w/o him. They also have matched up well with us the last 2 yrs not to mention beat us even when he didn't play last yr, and they're better now. 

And according to everyone (in reference to the playoffs), injuries don't matter, are no excuse, so it shouldn't matter here either haha. Suns can only play who is on the schedule, and beat the teams in front of them.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Sean, your avy reminds me of that one pic I saw of Nash and Dirk playing in a pool lol
> 
> I wish I could find it.




Playing in the pool?

Haven't seen that one before.....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

according to Yahoo, it'a 107-105. Jazz are up 5.1 secs. PHX ball.

Fisher fouled Diaw, and he missed the first one. Are you kidding me?

2.1 now left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Diaw had to miss the second one now, and then they fouled Okur. He missed one, but they're up 108-105. Looks like we're gonna lose. We need a 3. 1.0 sec left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****. game over. 

Jazz win 108-105.

*UTA-PHX boxscore*


----------



## PowerMogli (Jun 29, 2006)

The Suns are a fake win streak team!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

As I said before, we really don't match up with them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

PowerMogli said:


> The Suns are a fake win streak team!



lol, yeah, ok.


----------



## PowerMogli (Jun 29, 2006)

1-6 against the top 3 teams in the west.

lol, yeah, ok!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

PowerMogli said:


> 1-6 against the top 3 teams in the west.
> 
> lol, yeah, ok!


First of all, more than half of those were early in the season, smart guy. Since then they can only play the team on their schedule.

Miami never even beat a top team till the playoffs, and finals, either. so, lol, yeah ok. Utah also matches up with us, kinda like the Warriors did last yr against Dallas beating them 3 or 4 times. Still plenty of games left. If Diaw could hit a FT, you might not be saying ****.


Kinda weird it took you from June till now to finally make a post, don't you think?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

All I have to say is contained in the following, probably heavily filtered statement.

****ing **** ******* whore son of a ***** French *** licking piece of free-throw missing retarded ***** in a damn bottle of Dasani!

... Glad I got that off my chest.


----------



## PowerMogli (Jun 29, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> First of all, more than half of those were early in the season, smart guy. Since then they can only play the team on their schedule.
> 
> Miami never even beat a top team till the playoffs, and finals, either. so, lol, yeah ok. Utah also matches up with us, kinda like the Warriors did last yr against Dallas beating them 3 or 4 times. Still plenty of games left. If Diaw could hit a FT, you might not be saying ****.
> 
> ...


Don´t care about post numbers. I am from germany and I am just reading here for all the time. But this time I couldn´t hold back myself :yay:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> All I have to say is contained in the following, probably heavily filtered statement.
> 
> ****ing **** ******* whore son of a ***** French *** licking piece of free-throw missing retarded ***** in a damn bottle of Dasani!
> 
> ... Glad I got that off my chest.


damn, and the fact that your team is 27 games over .500 and you act like you lose all the time.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

PowerMogli said:


> Don´t care about post numbers. *I am from germany* and I am just reading here for all the time. But this time I couldn´t hold back myself :yay:


That explains everything. Oh, and if you're going to try to talk trash, at least speak english buuuuuud. I 100% garentee all the bratwurst in Germany that we would have manhandled the Jazz if we had Kurt Thomas and Raja bell healthy.

Why did we put Nash on Okur on the final shot?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> damn, and the fact that your team is 27 games over .500 and you act like you lose all the time.


We don't mind losing, like the other night, KG beat the Suns, Arenas beat the Suns, we're okay with that, but the reffing was bad. Outside officials overruling inside officials who had better position? The game was a series of bad calls and than good calls, but the bad calls really ruined the Suns momentum, like Marion getting fouled out so quickly on 3 nothing calls and 2 real ones! Then there were a few shooting fouls not called, like James Jones for 3 and Stoudemire about 5 times down low. Also, the reffing was off and on, for a little while they called ticky-tack fouls, and then didn't call anything short of a mugging!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't blame refs. ever. Bad calls happen for every team, and it usually evens out somewhere.

Besides, Diaw had a chance to tie it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> damn, and the fact that your team is 27 games over .500 and you act like you lose all the time.



I can handle the Suns losing as long as the Suns lose. If they beat themselves,it's annoying. 

If you don't put forth the effort to rebound and then repeatedly make the same 
mistakes on the defensive end, you deserve to lose. But the Suns could have played
alot bettter. I'm pissed they lost, but satisfied that even though they played terrible
they only lost by 3 and were still in the game at the end.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Just think of it this way. Wouldn't you rather have lost to the Boozer-less Jazz than the Spurs?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> damn, and the fact that your team is 27 games over .500 and you act like you lose all the time.


No, it's because the team barely ever loses that it pisses me off so much. 

Hell, in 03-04, it barely even registered that they lost. I just watched to watch.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm happy with the effort they put out after that horrid 2nd quarter. Like others said we beat ourselves, and that's the bad part.

With that said Banks gave us a hell of a game last night. I hope he can keep on because I like what he has brought to the table the last 2 games.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> We don't mind losing, like the other night, KG beat the Suns, Arenas beat the Suns, we're okay with that, but the reffing was bad. Outside officials overruling inside officials who had better position? The game was a series of bad calls and than good calls, but the bad calls really ruined the Suns momentum, like Marion getting fouled out so quickly on 3 nothing calls and 2 real ones! Then there were a few shooting fouls not called, like James Jones for 3 and Stoudemire about 5 times down low. Also, the reffing was off and on, for a little while they called ticky-tack fouls, and then didn't call anything short of a mugging!


Don't even go there with the refs. How about the offensive foul that should of been blocking on the suns? Or the Timeout that was called w/o possession. The refs are always bad and nearly gave it to the suns at the end.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

If you're talking about the James Jones offensive foul, that was CLEARLY an offensive foul. The refs originally called it because they didn't see James jones, and just thought Amare was there, but then he got a different ref from a diff. angle to check.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Jammin said:


> If you're talking about the James Jones offensive foul, that was CLEARLY an offensive foul. The refs originally called it because they didn't see James jones, and just thought Amare was there, but then he got a different ref from a diff. angle to check.


The one just under 2 mins left in the game when Okur ran into a player that was moving his feet. I saw it on replay about 5 times they showed it. It was not an offensive foul and should of been a defensive foul on the suns. They had it right the first time and reversed it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*THIS THREAD IS CLOSED *​



I'm closing this thread. You guys are bickering about the refereeing. 
The games over, lets move on!


----------

